# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ضَوْءُ اَلَشًمْعَِ

## اسيرة شوق

الـسـلام عـليكم

][ كـيفكم ][

سـويت نفسي عـدل 
[  :nuts:  ]

وشغلت الشمعه وحطيتها في ماي وصـوررت 

ههه

أبغـى أشوف أرائكم في تصويـري

على فكرة هـذي اول تـجربة لي بتصـوير ضـوء او شـموع

..  :lol:  .. 

























][ بــأنتـظار الأنتقادات ][

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله 
حركاااااااات 
جعبتني حدهاااا عدل 
وبصراحه فيه كذا صوره ابدعتي فيها مررره عدل 
وبالخصوص الاولى والرابعه والتاسعه عفر
مررره عجبووني والله 
يسلمووو غلاتوو أسوره ع الابدااع 
استمري عشاان انشووف ابدااعش الراائع والمميز 
ويلااا نبى انشووف الجديد هع ..~ 
موفقه لكل خير يارب
دمتي بكل الاماني ^_^

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاء الله 
> حركاااااااات 
> جعبتني حدهاااا عدل 
> وبصراحه فيه كذا صوره ابدعتي فيها مررره عدل 
> وبالخصوص الاولى والرابعه والتاسعه عفر
> مررره عجبووني والله 
> يسلمووو غلاتوو أسوره ع الابدااع 
> ...



 
الأبـدااع عندك أنتي حبيبتي عـواامية

وأنتي احلى

تسلمي حبيبتي عـواميـة على المرور المميز

يعـطيك العافيه

مـاعدمتـك

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

حركات والله 
تسلم يمناك 
موفقه وعساك على القوه 
ارق التحايا ::ورده محمديه  :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> حركات والله 
> 
> تسلم يمناك 
> موفقه وعساك على القوه 
> 
> ارق التحايا ::ورده محمديه



 
الله يسـلمك حبيبتي ورده

مـرورك أسعدني

ماعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## hope

الصور حلووووووووينـ مره

يسسلموو اسوره 

لاعدمنآ الجدييييد ~_~

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
مشاء الله عليك أسورة
كل يوم والابداع صاير في تطور عندك
الله يدوم هالابداع يارب 
وكل يوم نشوف تصويرات أحلى وأحلى
تقدم ملحوظ ومتميز
دوم هالتقدم يارب ..
موفقة يارب ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> الصور حلووووووووينـ مره 
> يسسلموو اسوره  
> لاعدمنآ الجدييييد ~_~ 
> 
> تحياتي



 
اللـه يسـلمك حبيبــتي hope


مـرورك أسعـدني

مـاعدمتـ هـالطــله الحـلوه

تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> مشاء الله عليك أسورة
> كل يوم والابداع صاير في تطور عندك
> الله يدوم هالابداع يارب 
> وكل يوم نشوف تصويرات أحلى وأحلى
> تقدم ملحوظ ومتميز
> دوم هالتقدم يارب ..
> موفقة يارب ..



 
 :bigsmile: 

تسـلمي حـبيبتي هـمسة

مـرورك أحــلى

يعـطيك ربي الـعافيه همووسة


مـااعدمــتك

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه اصلا 
ابداع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> روعه اصلا 
> ابداع



 
تسـلمي حبيبتي

عفووفة

مـرورك أجمل

مـاعدمتـك

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ..


ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


ش ـئ روووع ـه بقوووه ..


ص ـوور ش ـموووع ولا أح ـلى ..


اللقطات مرررره رهيبه .. وأكـ ش ـناااات عالآخ ـررر ..


ح ـبيت الـ ص ـووور كلهم ^_^ ..


بس ع ـندي لك ملاح ـظه ،،


إمممم في ص ـوره إنتي ملتقطتنها ع ـمودياً فووق الـ ش ـمعه ،،

هي مرره ح ـلووه بس ح ـاوولي ماتقربين الـ ع ـدسه وااايد لأنها تتأثر بأقل ش ـئ ..


س ـلمت يمناااكِ وع ـدستكِ غ ـناتووو ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـاااافيه ..


دووم هالتميز يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو .. 
> 
> ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> ش ـئ روووع ـه بقوووه .. 
> 
> ص ـوور ش ـموووع ولا أح ـلى .. 
> 
> اللقطات مرررره رهيبه .. وأكـ ش ـناااات عالآخ ـررر .. 
> ...



هــلا شـوااقه


تسـلمي حبيـبتي على مرورك وأنتـقااداتك

بس الصورة اللي تتكلمي عنهـا >> الله يخـلي زوم التقريب


هه

مـاعدمتـك تـوااجدك

تـحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

إبتكار ما شاء الله و إبداع صورك هذه أختي أسيرة شوق

فشكرا لكِ على الفكر و التخيل و الإبتكار و التنفيد

و دمتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباااا*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اسوووووورة*
*مبدعه . مميزة ...تقبليها مني ..*
*الصور روووووعه وعجبوني كتييييييير...*
*ماشاء الله ع الفن التصويري الرهيب...*
*ربي يدوومه ونشوووف كل جديد..*
*دمتي بــــــــــــود عزيزتي ..*
*تحياااتي ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

تصوير رائع ..

كل المودة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> إبتكار ما شاء الله و إبداع صورك هذه أختي أسيرة شوق
> 
> فشكرا لكِ على الفكر و التخيل و الإبتكار و التنفيد
> 
> و دمتي



 

العفــو 

تـسلم على المرور

مـاعدمنـااك

تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *مرحباااا*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اسوووووورة*
> *مبدعه . مميزة ...تقبليها مني ..*
> *الصور روووووعه وعجبوني كتييييييير...*
> *ماشاء الله ع الفن التصويري الرهيب...*
> *ربي يدوومه ونشوووف كل جديد..*
> *دمتي بــــــــــــود عزيزتي ..*
> *تحياااتي ..*



 
هــلا حبيبتي شـذااوي

تســلمي على المدح 

هع

مـاعدمت الطله 

تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تصوير رائع ..
> 
> كل المودة



اللهـ يعــافيكـ أخووي 

تسـلم على المرور

مــاعدمتـكـ 

تـحياتي

----------

